# 4 YO leaking out of pull-ups at night



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

DD1, who will be four on summer solstice, is still peeing at night - despite having her pee before going to bed, and having the potty in the bedroom to pee in when she comes into our room in the middle of the night. Her pull-up is usually wet after only a few hours, so by morning, she is getting herself, the bed and my husband soaked in pee. If she slept in her own bed all night, then I wouldn't mind the sheet-washing, etc - but DH is tired of rolling in pee. I guess we also need to get a waterproof mattress pad for our bed!

Any ideas on either cutting down on the nighttime peeing (ideal) or at least getting us out of these skanky pull-ups? I can't find any *cloth* pull up nighttime diapers - DD would freak if she thought she was going back into "real" diapers, and I don't want to shame her. But she was in cloth her whole babyhood - it sucks that we're using plastic for this.

TIA,

Alis


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Alias,
I don't have any advice to give you, only empathy!







Honestly I clicked on your post hoping to gain some insight into this issue as well! My DD is only three but decided to go on the potty herself at 2.5 years, but still wears diapers at nap and bedtime! She sleeps in a toddler bed and is frequently soaked in the morning, jammies, sheets, everything! She wears cloth diapers and I really don't think it is the diapers because her brother wears the same ones and he only leaks about one night a week compared to her leaking about 4-5 nights a week! We tried the Pull Ups when we went on vacation because I did not want to go through so many clothes on our trip, and we only had a little better luck!
Anyway, I have really tried to figure this out because she does so well during the day! The only thing I can figure is that she may be holding it and then going so much at once that the diaper just cannot absorb it quickly enough!
Wish I could help! I hope you get some insightful responses and drier nights for your family!


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

My son was wet every night until this year. And he is 7. Then he suddenly stopped. However, up until he stopped, he would wet through the pull-up and soak his sheets UNLESS we got him up in the middle of the night and made him pee. He was sleeping so soundly that he never remembered being gotten up and dragged to the potty. If we let go of him he would walk into walls. But it was worth it to keep him from soaking through. He still wet the pull-up -- but didn't soak through it.


----------



## woo27ks (Jan 15, 2003)

my ds (4) also wets almost every night. he has a dry night if i take him potty at least once and sometimes two times. he is sound asleep when i do this. he would fall over if i didn't hold on to him. he will get up and go potty and then back to bed on the very rare occasion. he wears underwear to bed. won't wear a pull up. i know he'll figure it out eventually. in the mean time it just means lots of laundry for me.


----------



## siddie (Jan 15, 2003)

Easy fix! Put two diapers on at night. We use one pampers underneath and then a Luv on top and it works like a charm. Pull-ups don't hold much and neither do single diapers for a child that size. We use size 6 of Lus/Pampers for our 4 yo ds at nighttime. He is potty trained during the day but nights he just can't wake up...


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Are you using regular pull-ups or nighttime pull-ups? The nighttime pull-ups are substantially better.


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I am having the exact same problem. I have limited DD's drinking - nothing after 7 (she goes to bed at 8:30) and that has helped some.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Can I recommend Drymids ? They have a simple pull-up style and a boxer short style pant that work great for overnight, but don't look like diapers. Be sure to get the insert, overnight in my experience requires full absorbancy from the pant and the insert.


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

Thank you, everyone! I see we're not the only ones with this issue. LOL She was actually dry at night for awhile after she turned three, but our not-so brilliant idea about going to preschool wiped that out quick. Our poor first-borns - they are such guinea pigs...

mamaduck, I think you hit the nail on the head. Why haven't I noticed that we are using daytime ones?? I'm going to the store today to check out the nighttime style. Thank you!

siddie, I have actually thought about using two dipes, but she would really be unhappy if she thought I was putting a **diaper** back on her little grown-up self. Especially since her baby sister is the one who wears diapers!









Thanks for the link, Kari_mom - I'll check them out.

We've accepted that she's going to be peeing at night for awhile - DH says he remembers being teased by his brothers and shamed by his mom for wetting the bed, so we are treading lightly on the subject. She is also a pretty deep sleeper, as some of you have mentioned with your kids.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I feel incredibly guilty using pull-ups for my 6 yo and should have bought these YEARS ago.

Kari_mom, what liner do you recommend for the drymids?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i had this problem for awhile with my 3 year old - what i ended up having to do was put one of dd's CPF's in ds' pullup at night. i know i've also seen disposable diaper doublers at the store. now that we night weaned, its not as big of an issue and we haven't done it on awhile, but guess what? this morning we woke up soaked. oh yeah, happy heinys makes a pocket pullup trainer. if you get one of the solids and find something really absorbant to stuff it with, it would probably work for overnight.


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaduck*
Are you using regular pull-ups or nighttime pull-ups? The nighttime pull-ups are substantially better.

They make nightime Pull-ups? I thought there were only "girl" and "boy" Pull-Ups. Hmm, I will have to check that out, as my DD will be 5 next month and sometimes soaks thru her Pull-Ups. Sometimes she wakes up dry, sometimes a little wet, and sometimes soaked. If I can get something more absorbant I'm all for it.

Melanie


----------



## maatmama (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a similar problem with my 3yo ds at night except it is bowel movements. He literally holds it all day even though I have tried EVERYTHING and METHOD he will not do it. He will urinate easily and is dry from that all night but EVERY night I have to wake up and change him. Any suggestions???? Please!


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

Allright! We found the Goodnights pullups at the store and all has been well since then. I think they are labeled "nightime underwear" or something like that and DD was sooo disappointed there was nothing printed on it. *sigh* I want her out of disposables, so we're looking into both happy heinies and drymids. But for now, it's working great! Thank you!

maatmama, I don't know what to say - that must be so hard. You may want to consider posting your own thread for all mama's to see - I think the Parenting forum has many more eyes on it than the Childhood Years one. Good luck!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

try Huggies Convertibles ~ like a pull-up, but with the protection of a diaper. (had the same problem w/ my son about a month or two ago!)

we've also started limiting fluid intake at night and allowed him as many bathroom trips as he needs.


----------

